# Help with a dodgy Thermoplan B&W3 CTM RF - Midlands (Engineers, please in touch!)



## Jonny_T2002 (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi all,

I have recently purchased a Thermoplan B&W3 CTM RF (2015), 2nd hand for the office and would massively appreciate help from an engineer or someone in the know!

Firstly, I've been told by UCC (Thermoplan UK) that apparently the machine has been regularly serviced, up to summer this year. The machine has now been plumbed in, via a Britta 1200 filter but unfortunately it's not working properly with a number of apparent faults, maybe caused by it not being cleaned as it should have been, before being unplugged in the summer.

When it is turned on, you are prompted to run a cleaning cycle. I follow the steps as shown, placing the cleaning tablets in etc. and water is flushed through pipes below the outlet (a little water is pushed into the waste tray, but not much), after this a grinding sound is heard (a pump?) and the "Flow Error" X0115 is displayed.

I have checked the water inlet feed, if anything it's too strong, not too weak.

I have also logged into the service login (Standard PIN; 137900) and have tried running the different pumps which allows you to see water running from the main outlet (coffee spout?).

There are are a number of other issues such as the milk not pumping through - when I try that option within the service menu, there is a terribly loud grinding and squeaking noise but no milk comes through. Finally, the fridge seems to not be cold at this stage, but that may be because it hasn't run for long...

Anyway, a host of issues that I could really do with some advice on.

Thanks again for your time and help!

John


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

From your description of the various faults, you really need a Thermoplan trained engineer to visit & sort them out, as these machines are quite tricky to work on (!)

Even I won't try to repair a Thermoplan machine.


----------



## T-Rets (Jul 25, 2020)

Hey John,

If you still have the machine, try replacing the Flowmeter sensor-- look for part # 104.913. It takes some digging into the machine, but easy to snap off and on. This is the problem 90% of the time when a machine has been sitting for a while. Then when it does the cleaning cycle you at least have a chance to discover anything else.

Bill


----------

